# Thread #10,001 in Central Ohio



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Well since it's been sitting there for the taking for some time, here goes nothing.

Let's talk about a commonly available lure (to define commonly available, lets say you typically do not have to mail order it -you could run to Richard's Sporting Goods, maybe even Wally World or KMart and they would probably have it) that you fish with a lot of success that you do not think many others fish. And to keep this related to Central Ohio fishing areas, state where it works well, under what conditions, times of year, etc.

Rapala Countdown #5. My favorite color for this lure is rainbow trout, but silver, gold, and the discontinued "minnow" color work as well. I just love the RT color and have lots of confidence in this lure. 

The #5 CD is perfect for any of the flows around central ohio from mid april -mid october except for certain shallower stretches of some of the smaller flows during the summer/dry season when the water is low(go with a floater). It casts far (even in wind), is a nice size for all species and you can cover a lot of water with it. This lure (and all sizes of the CD's) has grown on me. When I first fished it, I thought it had no wiggle and no wobble. Pretty much had about as much action as a....well...lame lure!

Then as I fished it more, I noticed that it catches fish and lots of them! If you know the depths you are fishing, once you get a feel for the lure, it is easy to fish at whatever depth you want to, right where your best odds of getting a fish are. The CD aspect also allows you to keep it in the strike zone longer than crankbaits. It can be jerked, paused, moved to the left and right. Fishing it is pretty mindless and to be honest, I love mindless fishing! This is no jig-n-pig or finesse bait. Cast, reel, cast, reel, repeat and throw in a jerk, varying retrieve or whatever. It doesn't matter too much bc this lure just catches fish and lots of them. Of course your aren't maxing your odds of catching a F.O. smallie with it, but it will catch lots of difn't kinds of fish with the occasional 16" smallie thrown in to keep things exciting.

I've fished the #7 and there is something about that size (probably just a confidence thing) that does not make it as productive for me. I'd fish a #11 or #9 before I'd fish the #7 CD.

Also the countdowns are pretty much indestructable. I don't think I've even broken a lip yet. Great, commonly available lure that I don't think many people fish. I would guess that my #5 in RT has probably caught at least 200 fish. I've yet to lose or destroy a single one. It fishes good as new and looks pretty good too,even after catching numerous eyes up to 20", being inhaled by large channels, etc. The only thing I've done is replace the hooks when they get bent beyond fixing.

So what should I pick up the next time I head to Richard's?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm sure alot of people fish my following choice,Bill Lewis Rattletrap.I absolutley love it in the bleeding shad color pattern.Both the 1/4oz & 1/2oz versions have worked extremely well for me.I actually caught my first ever Walleye on the 1/4oz version.When I throw a rattletrap bait one of the two is usually my choice.Although I don't think my answer exactly fits what you was looking for I figured I'd put my 2cents in on this subject.Excellent question by the way.

I do occasionally use a rapala countdown but I'm not sure what number it is.It's a pretty small one & I usually end up catching some pretty decent size blue gills on it.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I do think a fair # of intermediate anglers and good # of advanced anglers fish the traps, but I hear you loud and clear! I used to HATE those things. Now I LOVE them. I do very well with them ponding in April +/-. They also work well for me in deeper holes in rivers. Amen to the traps! I've got a bunch of strike king diamond shad 1/4 oz (bright ugly colors)that I picked up for a buck at meijer a number of years ago and they are most excellent in muddy flows -which basically amounts to all of them but the Rarby lol.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I havent fished crank baits etc enough to have done any good. Mainly because I'm not sure of the retrieve I think. I tend to stick to a nice spinner bait or floating jigheads off the bottom. Used to have this older rapala(I think) baby bass lure that'd I tear my uncles farm pond up with. Can't find em anymore. Everything now seems like its this new bulbous body type. This one was more natural contours hard plastic. I also like to throw a jig/grub on from time to time but haven't had very good luck with em for quite some time. I like to keep it simple. Travel light. Going to try my first senko wacky rig tomorrow we'll see how it does. Tryin to just learn the lakes here in central Ohio. I'm pretty new to the area. I'm learning tho!


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

im with you massilon buckeye...Ive had more luck on spinners and soft plastics, but i like the feeling of my crank bait getting destroyed so they are my go to bait this year just so i can practice with them...I like strike king bombers and broken minnows as well as the traps


----------



## Powerman1000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Have to say that for me during my wades in the nut, Buzzbaits have been my friend for landing smallies. I either use Chartruesse or Black. I am learning to use spinners but my #1 favorite would have to be Buzzbaits.

-Thomas


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Great idea for a thread James!

I used to follow the standard line on traps that they were for "schoolin' bass". I always had one or two in the box, but I rarely threw them. I started using them on some tough days this summer (nothing else was working) and they helped me get a few out of the local flows. I'll be giving them a better try next year.

Okay, totally common lure (Mepps Aglia), but I don't think many people use the ones with the pink and blue blade. (James, this might correspond in color to your rainbow trout colored crankbait.) My brother pretty much throws this all the time with little accuracy and no technique and quite often outfishes me both in size and numbers while I'm throwing all of the sexy lure choices. Half of the time I break down and tie one on and he still catches more than me. Maybe it's because he uses it on a 5 ft., mushy rod with 8lb Trilene XL and it gives it more action while I'm using something with a touch more backbone and 10 lb power pro with a flouro leader.

I like the ones with the brown hair dressed treble.

Great...now I won't find any of these on the pegs.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

One bait....

Baby 1 minus..... Pick a color throw it out there and just keep a steady retrieve. Pretty much my go to crank bait in both rivers/Creeks and smaller lakes.

Another one is just simply the original floating rapala as mentioned or even get it in a gold color for rivers and streams.

Other then that Im not using anything others might not be using.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

What about the Flying Lure? This is my all time favorite. I have the whole kit. I catch lots of bass on the Flying Lure. I am bringing my Flying lures and bucket to a smallie loaded flow near you.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

crittergitter said:


> What about the Flying Lure? This is my all time favorite. I have the whole kit. I catch lots of bass on the Flying Lure. I am bringing my Flying lures and bucket to a smallie loaded flow near you.


Either you got nuthin' or you're holding back......That's not the Team Outsidehub.com spirit they're looking for.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

streamstalker said:


> Either you got nuthin' or you're holding back......That's not the Team Outsidehub.com spirit they're looking for.


I Got Spirit, I Got Spirt, I Got Spirt, How About You? GO OGF!!!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

streamstalker said:


> Great idea for a thread James!
> 
> I used to follow the standard line on traps that they were for "schoolin' bass". I always had one or two in the box, but I rarely threw them. I started using them on some tough days this summer (nothing else was working) and they helped me get a few out of the local flows. I'll be giving them a better try next year.
> 
> ...


The traps do work on those slow (and hot) summer days in the rivers, even after we haven't had rain in 10+ days. I haven't figured out why, but they do. I think maybe they call the fish from a distance?

The Rapala rainbow trout color does have light red (pink) and blue in them. Now I've got to get an aglia with the pink and blue blade!

I like your theory on the aglias and your bro. It makes sense to me.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Buzzbait or Baby Chug Bug in creeks and rivers. In lakes (Buckeye, Dillon, Rush Creek, Knox, Delaware, Hoover) a 4-inch green pumpkin Yum Dinger, Texas rigged with a 1/16 oz. weight. I'll use them from spring well into summer, then I might go to a heavier weight if I find bass 8 or 10 feet deep, but I'll be working the shallows again in September and October.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

what do you guy think about vibe's. i like to use them in the spring and fall, even during ice season. my favorite color they quit making orange nose and pearl body. now i use the pink nose one. have caught all kinds of fish on it.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Almost "readily available", albeit not at every mega store. Find a local tackle shop (you know the place where the owner knows fishing tackle and probably knows you by name).

The ThinFin catches everything that swims, almost all season long. I catch crappie, 'eyes (all three), bass, & muskies on this bait. It makes a great trolling lure on a flat line or with a jet/dipsey/weight. It's also a good bait to cast on light tackle but it's Achilles Heel is that being so light sometimes limits castablilty (distance/wind).


----------

